# Sun-Glo or Aqua-Glo?



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ive been using aqua-glo for awhile but it gave all my fish a blue coloring. I just switched to sun-glo today and was wondering if it will affect the growth of my plants? So what are the benifits and disadbantages of these two bulbs, or should I get a different bulb?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

i use the sun glo...they throw blue in my tank as well...
they should be good for plants...i've used them 4 quite awhile.
Im not sure it's given my fish the blues though...lol
Later......Str8


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you need to get some daylight lamps, the higher K lights tend to freak the piranhas out.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i got a 15w aquaglo for my 20 gall...is this sufficient lighting for planted tanks? if so, which kinds would you recoomend to keep with piranhas...i have a 4" rhom in the tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sun-Glo is not suitable for plants.Aqua-Glo is better.
But i prefer Flora-Glo more than the other two.
Try it......







Hagen Flora-Glo

Jim


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

hmm so wut kinda lighting would i need for my 135 iv read that 2-3 watts per gallon.. which means these flora glow n stuff wont do jack?


----------

